# Never Summer Ripsaw



## Otto Wisner

Anyone had a chance to actually see one of these yet? I really want to hear about the camber rocker profile on these. Looks to be a sick ride.


EARLY RELEASE


----------



## EstCoast_NS_LvR

I ordered mine yesterday. From what I hear I should have it in about two weeks. I will post a quick review after I make some laps with it.


----------



## linvillegorge

Very interesting. Hopefully snowklinger sees this thread. Sounds like exactly what he's been wanting. Not necessary double the camber, but a stiffer, more aggressive all-mountain twin from NS.


----------



## snowklinger

*Ill take a 156*



linvillegorge said:


> Very interesting. Hopefully snowklinger sees this thread. Sounds like exactly what he's been wanting. Not necessary double the camber, but a stiffer, more aggressive all-mountain twin from NS.


ermahgad....creaming already....gives me reason to just beat the fuck out of my current stick and worry about a new one next year.......

Hopefully with 2x the camber it doesn't sacrifice pow performance, but I think they have some trick with the new nose and shit :dunno:'


and I really hope its fucking black.


----------



## Mystery2many

I see some man love going on.


----------



## snowklinger

Mystery2many said:


> I see some man love going on.


i know how jelly u guys in atlanta are


----------



## Mystery2many

Lol. Dude if you only knew. Except we have a ton of women.


----------



## Otto Wisner

I ordered one and should have it sometime in the next week too. I have the same concern about powder but I have a feeling it will do just fine. I guess they should start coming out of the factory around December 2nd. Ill post a review once I get a couple days on it.


----------



## hktrdr

Otto Wisner said:


> I ordered one and should have it sometime in the next week too. I have the same concern about powder but I have a feeling it will do just fine. I guess they should start coming out of the factory around December 2nd. Ill post a review once I get a couple days on it.


I would not worry about the performance in powder - none of the NS decks are anything special in that respect anyway. But lots of potential benefits from the additional camber. This could be really good.


----------



## ShredLife

being a twin will be more of an issue in pow than some camber underfoot imo - if you're riding it centered anyway..

seems like a fun board tho... i ride like 1" back or somehting on my heritage... if this thing is stiff enough i could see it replacing the heritage for me.... more pop + more grip + more power = good.


----------



## jdang307

Is this even slated for a US release next year? I guess we'll have to wait to find out ever since we chased Vince from here :laugh:

Interesting with the 2x camber.


----------



## Deacon

snowklinger said:


> ermahgad....creaming already....gives me reason to just beat the fuck out of my current stick and worry about a new one next year.......
> 
> Hopefully with 2x the camber it doesn't sacrifice pow performance, but I think they have some trick with the new nose and shit :dunno:'
> 
> 
> and I really hope its fucking black.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Other than some more camber, how is this different from the Heritage?


----------



## ShredLife

BigmountainVMD said:


> Other than some more camber, how is this different from the Heritage?


heritage isn't twin, i think this is.. looks like the ripsaw (seriously? that name sucks) has the blunted, longer, lower tip and tail, the heritage is a shorter, more turned up nose and tail...

i just wonder which is stiffer?


----------



## linvillegorge

Yep, the Heritage isn't even close to a true twin. Directional flex pattern, setback, etc.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

linvillegorge said:


> Yep, the Heritage isn't even close to a true twin. Directional flex pattern, setback, etc.


Well shit... I was always under the impression it was a twin. :dizzy:


----------



## Steezus Christ

can someone explain to me what the actual profile of the board is? rocker/camber/rocker or camber/rocker/camber?


----------



## linvillegorge

camber/rocker/camber


----------



## Steezus Christ

for a change....


----------



## linvillegorge

NS's RC tech has always been camber/rocker/camber.


----------



## Nivek

Sounds a hell of a lot to me like just a Proto with more camber and a new name. Zippy.


----------



## jdang307

Nivek said:


> Sounds a hell of a lot to me like just a Proto with more camber and a new name. Zippy.


Ummm that's exactly what they say it is :dunno:

Now you're just finding any way to hate on NS 

They're going to stiffen it up too



> The Never Summer RIPSAW CR is a stiffer, more powerful modern twin with the versatility of our legendary Proto model. With twice the amount of camber as a traditional RC board, the Ripshaw CR has incredible edge, hold and pop.


----------



## B.Gilly

jdang307 said:


> Is this even slated for a US release next year? I guess we'll have to wait to find out ever since we chased Vince from here :laugh:
> 
> Interesting with the 2x camber.


You will see a limited early release of these in the US this season. Hit up your local store if you are really interested in them.


----------



## Nivek

jdang307 said:


> Ummm that's exactly what they say it is :dunno:
> 
> Now you're just finding any way to hate on NS
> 
> They're going to stiffen it up too


I've seen a lot of "Heritage" already thrown around.

This is NS cashing in on how ludicrously popular the Proto has been. All I saw reading the description was "BETTER THAN A PROTO!!!". How many times are they going to get you people to wet yourselves over the same board? NS junkies are becoming very much like Apple followers. You will buy whatever they tell you is the best, and do it blindly.


----------



## Steezus Christ

Nivek said:


> I've seen a lot of "Heritage" already thrown around.
> 
> This is NS cashing in on how ludicrously popular the Proto has been. All I saw reading the description was "BETTER THAN A PROTO!!!". How many times are they going to get you people to wet yourselves over the same board? NS junkies are becoming very much like Apple followers. You will buy whatever they tell you is the best, and do it blindly.


i agree to an extent. i'd like to see different profiles for a change. theres only so much variation and construction you can use to differentiate the feel of a board before your just repeating yourself. i doubt most members here would even be able to feel the difference in most of the boards in their line up but will still be stark raving mad about it.


----------



## hktrdr

Steezus Christ said:


> i agree to an extent. *i'd like to see different profiles for a change*. theres only so much variation and construction you can use to differentiate the feel of a board before your just repeating yourself. i doubt most members here would even be able to feel the difference in most of the boards in their line up but will still be stark raving mad about it.


It *is* a considerably different profile. That is the point (plus the extra stiffness).


----------



## TorpedoVegas

This is not just a better Proto. This is basically a copy of Lib Techs C3 camber profile. Last year the Proto topped every magazine review for top boards of the year, this year the Hot Knife is taking a lot of awards, makes sense for them to try and copy it, at least that's what it sounds like to me when I hear the description.


----------



## ShredLife

Nivek said:


> I've seen a lot of "Heritage" already thrown around.
> 
> This is NS cashing in on how ludicrously popular the Proto has been. All I saw reading the description was "BETTER THAN A PROTO!!!". How many times are they going to get you people to wet yourselves over the same board? NS junkies are becoming very much like Apple followers. You will buy whatever they tell you is the best, and do it blindly.


yeaaaaa - you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. i buy whatever the fuck i want, i've been snowboarding for 23 years or something like that, i've ridden fuckloads of snowboards, NS boards ARE made better than many and are tougher than most.

you are jaded or feel still feel spurned somehow and your opinion on NS has become completely emotional. 

to say that ayone who rides an NS board 'does it blindly because they told you to' is just a complete load of stupid horseshit.

every company has fanboys, and every big company has tons of newbs who don't know shit or can't use the board to its full potential who buy their shit. you know this to be true. stop spewing your fucktarded NS hate - it makes YOU look like the shill. and igorant.


----------



## snowklinger

*I'm a fan of Nivek and BA, I think you know, but grow up.....*



Nivek said:


> I've seen a lot of "Heritage" already thrown around.
> 
> This is NS cashing in on how ludicrously popular the Proto has been. All I saw reading the description was "BETTER THAN A PROTO!!!". How many times are they going to get you people to wet yourselves over the same board? NS junkies are becoming very much like Apple followers. You will buy whatever they tell you is the best, and do it blindly.


Almost mirrored by your hipster need to let everyone know that you are too cool for it.

I've been looking for this iteration of a deck from NS ever since about halfway thru the life of my current Proto. 

You snowboard nerds need to realize not everyone gets a free deck and the chance to ride dozens more every year.

It's like when HKTRDR says my Proto is no good in powder....you dumbasses just lose all credibility. As I've said before the only thing I do more than fuck around on here is actually go ride, so marginalizing people or their real life experience because you are too cool for one brand and just cool enough for another? I've been out of high school for 20 years, and you guys need a new line.

I have no special love for NS as an entity whatsoever, I'm actually a bigger fan of you guys. 2-3 years ago you all thought this board was the tits, so I went and bought it for $600 hard earned [so yea go fuck yourself even a little bit?] changing your tune to sound cool sounds like you are changing your tune to sound cool.

I suspect that some of the "ludicrious" amount of people on NS's actually find them to fulfill their needs and have fun, some of them even probably shred alot and well (read better and more than you).

edit: damn u shredlife


----------



## ShredLife

exactly - its a fucking snowboard... a piece of wood with fiberglass and plastic and metal and shit.


BA, hktrdr, and Nivek have become all emo and clouded.... jimmies have clearly been rustled. 

happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Nivek

I am done with this. I have explained myself plenty regarding my opinions on the brand and their supposed superior products and have heard all the possible reasons and excuses on their behalf. Argue with me if you want, but I'm done.


----------



## snowklinger

Nivek said:


> I am done with this. I have explained myself plenty regarding my opinions on the brand and their supposed superior products and have heard all the possible reasons and excuses on their behalf. Argue with me if you want, but I'm done.


Yay! Now you can focus on writing stuff I like to read again!

I never want to argue with you! It upsets me!

I'll find the person who put a gun to your head and forced you to comment in all the NS threads. Motherfucker's gonna pay!


----------



## snowklinger

ShredLife said:


> ..*.. jimmies have clearly been rustled.
> *
> happy thanksgiving everyone!


epic idiom. LULZ


----------



## hktrdr

ShredLife said:


> exactly - its a fucking snowboard... a piece of wood with fiberglass and plastic and metal and shit.
> 
> 
> BA, hktrdr, and Nivek have become all emo and clouded.... jimmies have clearly been rustled.
> 
> happy thanksgiving everyone!


Excuse me, how did I get included in that list? While I have particular points of criticism with NS like with any other brand/company (in the case of NS mostly their misleading marketing), I have been on record that the boards are generally great and I have recommended them plenty on this forum.


----------



## snowklinger

hktrdr said:


> Excuse me, how did I get included in that list? While I have particular points of criticism with NS like with any other brand/company (in the case of NS mostly their misleading marketing), I have been on record that the boards are generally great and I have recommended them plenty on this forum.


I was actually gonna say that I think HKTRDR's issues while glaring (I'm fucking around bros) are different.

For one I suspect the hipsters would have nothing to do with him :laugh::laugh::laugh:

HKTRDR, I've buried the hatchet with you, but you ARE ornery and make blanket factual statement all the time about your opinions. Keep it up! Japow, and your personal experience on Mervin therein is the yardstick by which all our riding and sliding equipment is measured, and if we forget, you will remind us!


----------



## Steezus Christ

"lets all beat on somebody because he doesnt like the things we like!" - kinda sounds like school yard bullshit to me.

never summer isnt for everybody, if Nivek doesnt like the boards who are you to tell him otherwise? its personal opinion. cant argue that.


----------



## hktrdr

snowklinger said:


> I was actually gonna say that I think HKTRDR's issues while glaring are different.
> 
> For one I suspect the hipsters would have nothing to do with him :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Thanks, I take that as a compliment.



snowklinger said:


> HKTRDR, I've buried the hatchet with you, but you ARE ornery and make blanket factual statement all the time about your opinions. Keep it up! Japow, and your personal experience on Mervin therein is the yardstick by which all our riding and sliding equipment is measured, and if we forget, you will remind us!


And I have no personal beef with you - even if we disagree aplenty. It just means that you actually should come over here to ride a real pow stick in real pow, so that you can see the light :hope:

Side note: In no way do I think (or say) that Mervin stuff is generally superior to NS. For some uses/circumstance it is , for others not at all. Mervin is guilty of putting out a lot of shit as well (all the bindings, a number of their boards, etc.).


----------



## snowklinger

hktrdr said:


> And I have no personal beef with you - even if we disagree aplenty. It just means that you actually should come over here to ride a real pow stick in real pow, so that you can see the light :hope:


I would love nothing more. I don't have a bucket list. I just have a:

Japan.


----------



## hktrdr

snowklinger said:


> I would love nothing more.


Good, because the season is about to officially open: Niseko Snow Report, 29 November 2013 | 360niseko

The house is being prepped and I am looking to move over in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## snowklinger

hktrdr said:


> Good, because the season is about to officially open: Niseko Snow Report, 29 November 2013 | 360niseko
> 
> The house is being prepped and I am looking to move over in 2-3 weeks.


I'm always jealous, but luckily it is really awesome here. We've had a nearly epic start.


----------



## Otto Wisner

wow the hate is so funny. Im still buying one and Im still going to shred the shit out of my mountain with it. Hope you all have a great winter. I ride a proto now so I will give you all a review once I ride it for a bit.


----------



## 24WERD

It sounds like xc2 then c3.

Ns need more twin boards


----------



## snowklinger

24WERD said:


> Ns need more twin boards


somebody else (and apparently NS) is finally smellin what I'm steppin in .


----------



## ShredLife

never summer didn't fuck your cat... just let go of the hate. don't be so emotional about a goddamn snowboard. 

























timmy fucked your cats.


----------



## snowklinger

*i suspect that timmy also shit the bed.*



ShredLife said:


> never summer didn't fuck your cat... just let go of the hate. don't be so emotional about a goddamn snowboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timmy fucked your cats.


 does your sig stand for "What Would Xavier De La Rosa Do?"

(I don't know who that is)

giggle

haha I'm like why does that ring a bell then I remember that he is your Jesus. RUE. lol 
<dumbass

I think the answer though is go straight turn less.

gah! that bugs me I think its cuz I grew up in socal and pinoy where every other fucking street is "de la rosa", plus theres the weed. I always like to say "that's why they call it dope".


----------



## Richie67

Its time I stuck the boot into these Never Summer cunts.

Fuck you NS.. I now want one :sad:


----------



## 22140

As I know it doesn't have carbonium topsheet


----------



## hktrdr

jugeen said:


> As I know it doesn't have carbonium topsheet


Which matters exactly...0, zero, nada, fuck all...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Is it Festivus yet? Because the airing of grievances seems to be happening.

Not really sure why I'm being brought up in this at all. Ride what you like, if you ask me about it don't cry when I give you an honest opinion. 

Name sucks and sounds too similar to the Rossignol Jibsaw. A board that suffers in sales due to its name. I can see the name is going to hurt this one as well. 

If you look at the old first generations/prototypes of the RC stuff they actually have more camber than the current generations. The arc is also different in the camber profile. Something I liked back then that when it changed effected the ride. 

Just remember don't let marketing fool you.


----------



## ShredLife

the real fun is the Feats of Strength...


----------



## linvillegorge

I agree the name sucks. NS has been dropping the ball on names lately. Proto is a great name, but Cobra and Ripsaw? Terrible.


----------



## ShredLife

linvillegorge said:


> I agree the name sucks. NS has been dropping the ball on names lately. Proto is a great name, but Cobra and Ripsaw? Terrible.


+100

make a snowboard called unicorn piss or the wizard sleeve and you're moving units regardless of the camber profile.


----------



## bseracka

linvillegorge said:


> I agree the name sucks. NS has been dropping the ball on names lately. Proto is a great name, but Cobra and Ripsaw? Terrible.


I think ns is in a phase where they're just naming their decks after gi joes. Personally I think the shape and specs on their Montana board are much more inspired and interesting. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Wasn't Ripsaw a Dreadnox and not a G.I. Joe?


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

Is it Ripsaw or Ripshaw...:icon_scratch:


----------



## snowklinger

*The unicorn is NS and the bunnies are the fanboys like me n shred. Yay rainbow piss!*










:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## Deacon

A ripsaw is an aggressive tool designed to cut right down the grain. A jibsaw is a play on words, likely referring to a jigsaw, and really doesn't make any sense.


----------



## kaborkian

Come on guys, did you all watch that award winning epic movie GI Joe: Rise of the Cobra?

It's on USA channel right now. All I know is that I ride a cobra and couldn't be happier that it's named after such a fine literary masterpiece set to film!


----------



## Justin

Festives isn't over until you pin me!!!!!!!!


Your weak, your weak!!!!


----------



## ShredLife

Justin said:


> Festives isn't over until you pin me!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Your weak, your weak!!!!


:thumbsup:

this guy gets it. except it's "you're"


----------



## linvillegorge

kaborkian said:


> Come on guys, did you all watch that award winning epic movie GI Joe: Rise of the Cobra?
> 
> It's on USA channel right now. All I know is that I ride a cobra and couldn't be happier that it's named after such a fine literary masterpiece set to film!


I also ride a Cobra. I think it's a dumb name with hideous graphics, but I love the way that board rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin

ShredLife said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> this guy gets it. except it's "you're"


:laugh: damn


----------



## kaborkian

linvillegorge said:


> I also ride a Cobra. I think it's a dumb name with hideous graphics, but I love the way that board rides! :thumbsup:


It matches the quality of the movie it's named after...graphics and name do anyway!

Or maybe it's named after Ben Stiller's volleyball team,The Purple Cobras!


----------



## bseracka

kaborkian said:


> It matches the quality of the movie it's named after...graphics and name do anyway!
> 
> Or maybe it's named after Ben Stiller's *dodgeball* team,The Purple Cobras!


Fixed for you


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## Donutz

ShredLife said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> this guy gets it. except it's "you're"


Shed's been outed!! He's a closet spelling Nazi! :laugh:


----------



## Decade190

Anyone received the board yet and been out on it?


----------



## buggravy

Decade190 said:


> Anyone received the board yet and been out on it?


I believe they just started shipping out on Monday.


----------



## trapper

"I've got a lot of problems with you people, and now you're going to hear about it!"

This thread is full of win.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

im new to the forums so just getting a feel for who doesn't like someone elses opinions and why. pretty funny stuff. makes you question how expert some of the opinions in other threads are. 

but then again this is the internet... everyone is an expert


----------



## Taskmaster

Jesus there's some animosity here from both sides of the NS line lol.

I've ordered my 156 Ripsaw (possibly the gayest named board ever?). I already own an Evo but wanted something more all mountain focused. Before people jump down my throat about trying other brands I must've demoed 15-20 boards including the Lib TRP, Capita TFA and BSOD (BSOD was actually pretty cool), attack banana, various YES boards etc etc. None compared to the Never Summer camber profile and dampness so it was Never Summer for me. Started looking at the Proto but felt I wouldn't benefit all that much seeing as I have an Evo so then looked at the SL but the setback and it being directional put me off a tad....
Think the Ripsaw (man the name really does grate me!) fills the void nicely. May not be to everyone's taste and they've blatantly released it early to build some hype & make more cash prior to the full release next season but I'd say hold your thoughts till you've ridden one.


----------



## Nivek

Taskmaster said:


> Jesus there's some animosity here from both sides of the NS line lol.
> 
> I've ordered my 156 Ripsaw (possibly the gayest named board ever?). I already own an Evo but wanted something more all mountain focused. Before people jump down my throat about trying other brands I must've demoed 15-20 boards including the Lib TRP, Capita TFA and BSOD (BSOD was actually pretty cool), attack banana, various YES boards etc etc. None compared to the Never Summer camber profile and dampness so it was Never Summer for me. Started looking at the Proto but felt I wouldn't benefit all that much seeing as I have an Evo so then looked at the SL but the setback and it being directional put me off a tad....
> Think the Ripsaw (man the name really does grate me!) fills the void nicely. May not be to everyone's taste and they've blatantly released it early to build some hype & make more cash prior to the full release next season but I'd say hold your thoughts till you've ridden one.


Though you didnt ride the board you bought ahead of time, you rid ride a fair grip of other boards. And thats what matters. You made a somewhat informed decision. That's all I'd. Most of the others in here that will buy it blindly probably haven't ridden anything else in at least two years.


----------



## Taskmaster

Nivek said:


> Though you didnt ride the board you bought ahead of time, you rid ride a fair grip other boards. And thats what matters. You made a somewhat informed decision. That's all I'd. Most of the others in here that will buy it blindly probably haven't ridden anything else in at least two years.


Lol that post read like you'd been on the JD for a few hours mate 

Got what you meant though buddy. Yea i've tried a fair few boards this year since doing my BASI 2, wanted to branch out and see what other boards were like.
Really wanted to love the Capita boards simply because i love the brand but christ the TFA is a beast compared to my Evo. I got on really well with the BSOD though for some reason, just didn't like the lack of dampening on it.

I don't usually buy boards blindly, but i got a bit of a discount on it, and my thinking was as it's early release i'll likely make most, if not all, my money back if i decide it's not for me and want to sell.

Won't be shredding it till early Jan but will stick up an honest review when i'm back buddy.


----------



## buggravy

Spent yesterday on the Ripsaw. It's a shit ton of fun. Didn't feel particularly stiff, but I went with the 156. So stoked on it.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

buggravy said:


> Spent yesterday on the Ripsaw. It's a shit ton of fun. Didn't feel particularly stiff, but I went with the 156. So stoked on it.


Have you ridden a proto? Comparison?


----------



## buggravy

I haven't ridden the Proto HD, so can't compare. I rode the CT, and was pretty lukewarm on it.


----------



## snowklinger

buggravy said:


> I haven't ridden the Proto HD, so can't compare. I rode the CT, and was pretty lukewarm on it.


can you be more specific about the differences between teh ct and rip.

lukewarm is an epic start though.


----------



## buggravy

snowklinger said:


> can you be more specific about the differences between teh ct and rip.
> 
> lukewarm is an epic start though.


It's been over a year since I rode the CT, so sorta hard for me to go there. I'm not the best at going into board nuances anyway, but I'll say this for perspective. I'm a solid, but intermediate rider, and I'm 39. My minimal park efforts and skillz reflect this. In the context of NS boards I'd spent a shitload of time on SLs, and a fair amount of time on the Cobra prior to riding the CT. Both were 2 of my favorite boards, handled my minimal park needs just fine, and were great everywhere else. The CT seemed to offer more of things I didn't need, and took a way a little of the balls I liked elsewhere. So, no tragic flaw or anything, just kind of boring for me. The Ripsaw was really the opposite of that. Versatile like the SL, but more of a ripper than a cruiser.


----------



## Otto Wisner

*Got it*

Got my 159 Ripsaw today. Wont ride it till Saturday but here are my first impressions. 

Very aggressive profile. Looks like it will be as described and be very powerful. Noticeable difference in the amount of camber on the ends but when layed on the ground it still has a ton of rocker. Cant tell by just looking because of all the camber. Interesting long nose and tail shape, nice change. Just looks mean but maybe a little heavy. Have not weighed it though. Not sure why they didnt go with carbonium but it is a dulled (like 2014 Evo) black top sheet and the graphic is really chill, in certain light you can barely see it. Super stealth! Have to say graphically its the best looking board in the line right now. Have the new black Union Chargers coming for it tomorrow which I believe will work perfectly with this board. 

I also have a 154 proto CT with Cartels and the ripsaw just appears to be way more aggressive overall. Very obvious this thing is going to be super fast and extremely responsive which is what I was looking for. I hope it still is playful to some extent and that camber is guaranteed to give it incredible pop. I decided I will keep the proto for goofing around days with my kids in the park and that the two will compliment each other in the quiver very nicely. I may finally have my quiver complete (Proto 54, Ripsaw 59, Snow Mullet 61, and Fish 56) and maybe the ripsaw will be the quiver killer. Only time will tell. 

The board looks bad ass! I will try to get a review in after this coming weekend here at Telluride. CANT WAIT!!! May have to take some time off work before saturday for just a quick lap or two.


----------



## Nivek

Taskmaster said:


> Lol that post read like you'd been on the JD for a few hours mate


Yeah I just read that again, I was typing it on my phone in a hurry and didn't proof it. Woops.


----------



## buggravy

Otto Wisner said:


> Very aggressive profile. Looks like it will be as described and be very powerful. Noticeable difference in the amount of camber on the ends but when layed on the ground it still has a ton of rocker.


Yeah, nothing subtle about the profile. With the contact points touching I thought it might lose some of the rocker feel, but aside from being a little less squirrelly when flat, it still has that familiar R.C. feel.


----------



## racer357

In a huge surprise, my local snowboard shop in Indianapolis received 4 sizes of the ripsaw yesterday.

I was impressed to see them have something so current.


----------



## Nolefan2011

And people say Lib Tech copies Never Summer. This is C3 tech. Must have saw the sales and decided it's time to get some skin in the game.....


----------



## Taskmaster

Nivek said:


> Yeah I just read that again, I was typing it on my phone in a hurry and didn't proof it. Woops.


I'm always doing that on my phone, some horrendous predictive text errors! I'm also starting to agree with you regarding Never Summer fan bois turning into Apple zombies...

Had a guy the other day state, "The ripsaw is the most innovative board NS have produced in years and it's like the Proto only better!". He would be ordering one straight away as his Proto is too chattery at speed and "doesn't hold a carve well".

The douche bag can barely link turns down a blue run let alone do anything that remotely resembles carving!

Back on point, i should be receiving mine in a week or so, looking forward to getting to Mayrhofen to put it through it's paces!


----------



## jdang307

People have been clamoring for a Heritage'ish twin so this may be it. I for one, NS fanboy, will not be getting one.

I'm too light. 



Nolefan2011 said:


> And people say Lib Tech copies Never Summer. This is C3 tech. Must have saw the sales and decided it's time to get some skin in the game.....


You're late. Your post is a copy of Torpedo's post. 



TorpedoVegas said:


> This is not just a better Proto. This is basically a copy of Lib Techs C3 camber profile. Last year the Proto topped every magazine review for top boards of the year, this year the Hot Knife is taking a lot of awards, makes sense for them to try and copy it, at least that's what it sounds like to me when I hear the description.


I'm wondering if there is a trend back towards camber hence these new profiles. You see Nitro and K2's lifted/flat variations, Salomon's version, then C3 and now this from NS. I'm now intrigued. Not by this board (too stiff and too long ... yikes what did I just say) but by the camber profile. If it straightlines like a Camber, but playfulness of rocker I'm very intrigued. Don't hate lib tech but not a fan either. I'll see if this profile catches on.


----------



## The Chairman

Nolefan2011 said:


> And people say Lib Tech copies Never Summer. This is C3 tech. Must have saw the sales and decided it's time to get some skin in the game.....



Lib Tech didn't start using camber in their banana tech until 1 year after NS came out with RC. It was rocker to flat (no camber on the early skate bananas). Both companies have pushed snowboard profile design and each have unique characteristics, all being good for snowboarding. 

The C3 overall profile is cambered. You can test this by laying a C3 board flat on the ground and the center of the board is up off the snow, an overall rocker profile like the Ripsaw the center rockered section of the board contacts the ground while the tip/tail is off the ground (unweighted w/rider off board) The Ripsaw is rockered in the mid-section with enhanced cambered areas with a flat transition area before the tip/tail. Just look at buggravy's picture.


----------



## jdang307

I was going to say it looks like the rocker in C3 is very mild, they describe it as such (just looked at their webpage). But good to hear it straight from NS ...thought we chased you out of here Vince :thumbsup:


----------



## buggravy

buggravy said:


> Yeah, nothing subtle about the profile. With the contact points touching I thought it might lose some of the rocker feel, but aside from being a little less squirrelly when flat, it still has that familiar R.C. feel.


I checked my board after reading Vman's post, and where the board is touching the ground in my pic is just before the contact points, and it does rise up from there, so my first statemtn wasn't completely correct.. I've seen C3 boards that look super similar to my Ripsaw, where the middle does actually touch, and others where the middle is probably a full cm off the ground, with barely a flat section in the middle. Seems Mervin's tolerances within that profile are all over the map, so who knows what you'll actually get.


----------



## OU812

I have seen that as well from Lib where the rocker in the middle on their C3 profile on some boards doesn't touch and others its level with the outside contact points. Weird shit.


----------



## Nivek

OU812 said:


> I have seen that as well from Lib where the rocker in the middle on their C3 profile on some boards doesn't touch and others its level with the outside contact points. Weird shit.


 Press temperature variance. You'd be surprised how different a multi camber board can look with just a couple degree variant top and bottom to the press.

Also with the comments on camber making a comeback, absolutely. As my Salomon rep put it, we had to learn how to design rocker in order to relearn how to design camber.


----------



## lonestarrider

Nivek said:


> Sounds a hell of a lot to me like just a Proto with more camber and a new name. Zippy.


Close. I don't think it has the carbonium top sheet. The Proto actually has a different R/C profile. There is a flat section on the proto that this board does not have. The dampening may be a bit different..


----------



## lonestarrider

Nivek said:


> Press temperature variance. You'd be surprised how different a multi camber board can look with just a couple degree variant top and bottom to the press.
> 
> Also with the comments on camber making a comeback, absolutely. As my Salomon rep put it, we had to learn how to design rocker in order to relearn how to design camber.


I am so stoked about camber making a come back!


----------



## lonestarrider

Nolefan2011 said:


> And people say Lib Tech copies Never Summer. This is C3 tech. Must have saw the sales and decided it's time to get some skin in the game.....


Actually not. The camber goes all the way to the contact point. C3 is under foot and rockers out again. That is the way Mervin and the rest of the industry skirts the patent. And why nothing else feels like an NS


----------



## SnowDogWax

Is the RipSaw same as the GNU 2014 BillyGoat???


----------



## dofman

lonestarrider said:


> Actually not. The camber goes all the way to the contact point. C3 is under foot and rockers out again. That is the way Mervin and the rest of the industry skirts the patent. And why nothing else feels like an NS


It's pretty obvious You've never seen any c3 deck..


----------



## lonestarrider

dofman said:


> It's pretty obvious You've never seen any c3 deck..


Actually I have. I have about 20 of then sitting here. Including a ripsaw. Which would like me to look at?


----------



## lonestarrider

Close.The billy goats camber zone sits a little bit outside the foot.


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Help*



lonestarrider said:


> Close. The billy goats camber zone sits a little bit outside the foot.


Rossi OneMag, NS RipSaw, or BillyGoat as an all mountain board on mostly groomers Ice cost conditions, with a mix of freeride/freestyle on the mountain. Would like some thoughts.


----------



## jdang307

lonestarrider said:


> Actually I have. I have about 20 of then sitting here. Including a ripsaw. Which would like me to look at?


Photos comparing them would be nice!


----------



## Nivek

lonestarrider said:


> Actually not. The camber goes all the way to the contact point. C3 is under foot and rockers out again. That is the way Mervin and the rest of the industry skirts the patent. And why nothing else feels like an NS


I didnt know Neversummer had a patent on camber dominant rocker/camber hybrids... And if you're saying everyone gets around the NS patent by throwing a bit of rocker in the tips after the camber then you're just confused. Mervin doesnt do that on C2, EC2, or !BTX!. Rome doesn't add rocked either. Neither does Nitro. No one is even really trying.to "skirt" the patent. They all.know NS had no.intention of inforcing it. Lib had also filed for a patent on C2 and NS new they would force others to pay to liscence it and NS didnt want to pay for that. They got the patent so Lib wouldn't. That's all.

In case youre confused, they dont. And the camber in C3 goes all the way to the contact pts. I have a B-Pro sitting right here. 

Maybe get your facts straight and clear before you start bitching at people.


----------



## OU812

Nivek said:


> Lib had also filed for a patent on C2 and NS new they would force others to pay to liscence it and NS didnt want to pay for that. They got the patent so Lib wouldn't. That's all.


Fact? Rumour? Never heard that one before.


----------



## killclimbz

Pretty much fact. NS and Lib have had a bit of a tenious relationship. Lib was shooting for a patent on just about anything rocker NS went more specific and got it. Industry freaked. NS uses the Patent for advertising, bragging rights, and that is about it. Neither Tim nor Tracy seem to be interested in the hassle and money sucking hole of enforcing it. Maybe Lib sends them pizza for everyone at NS once a year.


----------



## racer357

Who Cares?? Strap a Never Summer/LIb/Gnu/Mervin/Taco Bell/Stp Brand board on your feet and ride the damn thing.

Don't like NS? Cool, Don't buy it.

Don't like Lib? Cool don't buy it.

After seeing this Ripsaw in person, I want one. It is a good lookin board and I have had great luck with my SL.

Too bad my SL is damn near new.


----------



## OU812

killclimbz said:


> Pretty much fact. NS and Lib have had a bit of a tenious relationship. Lib was shooting for a patent on just about anything rocker NS went more specific and got it. Industry freaked. NS uses the Patent for advertising, bragging rights, and that is about it. Neither Tim nor Tracy seem to be interested in the hassle and money sucking hole of enforcing it. Maybe Lib sends them pizza for everyone at NS once a year.


That's interesting. So pretty much NS did it to save the industry from a lot of fees. Who had the hybrid Camber/Rocker/Camber boards first though?


----------



## snowklinger

killclimbz said:


> Maybe Lib sends them pizza with turds on it for everyone at NS once a year.


fixed..............


----------



## lonestarrider

Thank you!


killclimbz said:


> Pretty much fact. NS and Lib have had a bit of a tenious relationship. Lib was shooting for a patent on just about anything rocker NS went more specific and got it. Industry freaked. NS uses the Patent for advertising, bragging rights, and that is about it. Neither Tim nor Tracy seem to be interested in the hassle and money sucking hole of enforcing it. Maybe Lib sends them pizza for everyone at NS once a year.


----------



## jdang307

killclimbz said:


> Pretty much fact. NS and Lib have had a bit of a tenious relationship. Lib was shooting for a patent on just about anything rocker NS went more specific and got it. Industry freaked. NS uses the Patent for advertising, bragging rights, and that is about it. Neither Tim nor Tracy seem to be interested in the hassle and money sucking hole of enforcing it. Maybe Lib sends them pizza for everyone at NS once a year.


At first I thought, what a dick move by Lib. Then I thought, well, it does breed innovation. Can't use magnetraction? Come up with vario grip, reverse side cuts/rad cuts, griptech (although similar to magne), etc. etc. Some will work fine, some will suck, but at the end of the day, good for board tech.


----------



## killclimbz

Mike Olsen from Lib was on record saying that they don't ask for anything for their patents. Saying companies send them pizza once a year and they call it good. It was a good move by NS to get the patent, protecting their business. It has definitely flourished since the it happened.


----------



## OU812

I'd see something like magnetraction being different. That's like charging everyone for producing a camber board, or ski or a ski with twin tips, or a board that uses the colour pink in a certain spot. Patents are important but.....


----------



## The Chairman

jdang307 said:


> Is this even slated for a US release next year? I guess we'll have to wait to find out ever since we chased Vince from here :laugh:
> 
> Interesting with the 2x camber.


Didn't chase me from here... :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz

Get him!












Good to see you around Vince.


----------



## The Chairman

TorpedoVegas said:


> This is not just a better Proto. This is basically a copy of Lib Techs C3 camber profile. Last year the Proto topped every magazine review for top boards of the year, this year the Hot Knife is taking a lot of awards, makes sense for them to try and copy it, at least that's what it sounds like to me when I hear the description.














They look pretty different to me :dunno:
C3 looks like a camber board. CR is keeping with our RC Tech. CR is under the RC umbrella with longer and deeper camber areas. Seems like a lot of companies are making a return to camber which in our opinion is a step backwards. We're looking forward and keeping with our superior RC Tech. CR is the perfect hybrid of RC and camber without a deviation in playful shape.


----------



## Mystery2many

The Chairman said:


> They look pretty different to me :dunno:
> C3 looks like a camber board. CR is keeping with our RC Tech. CR is under the RC umbrella with longer and deeper camber areas. Seems like a lot of companies are making a return to camber which in our opinion is a step backwards. We're looking forward and keeping with our superior RC Tech. CR is the perfect hybrid of RC and camber without a deviation in playful shape.


That Ripsaw looks bad ass!!!! The name is extra cheesy but it looks like a beast.


----------



## jdang307

The Chairman said:


> Didn't chase me from here... :dunno:


"twas a joke


----------



## ShredLife

The Chairman said:


> They look pretty different to me :dunno:
> C3 looks like a camber board. CR is keeping with our RC Tech. CR is under the RC umbrella with longer and deeper camber areas. Seems like a lot of companies are making a return to camber which in our opinion is a step backwards. We're looking forward and keeping with our superior RC Tech. CR is the perfect hybrid of RC and camber without a deviation in playful shape.


for everyone on the planet taking pictures of camber profiles on a snowboard, take note: this is how it should be done. fuck i hate the pics from the side from across the room.

vince - where does this board fall on the stiffness spectrum re: heritage, sl, proto?


----------



## Otto Wisner

According to the website it has the .5 less dampening then the heritage and is one point stiffer then it too. 

Check it here: Ripsaw | Never Summer Industries - Snowboards, Longboards, Clothing and Accessories

My buddy has an unridden 2014 160 Heritage and we did a side by side last night with my 159. The rip saw does feel a bit stiffer but torsionally felt about the same which is how its described and I have a hard time judging the torsion before I ride it. 

I have last years 154 Proto CT with a season under it and it feels softer just as it should. 

I realize I have not ridden it yet but once you hang out with it the name makes more sense. Its really awesome looking and the CR profile is just aggressive.


----------



## Dirk

SnowDogWax said:


> Rossi OneMag, NS RipSaw, or BillyGoat as an all mountain board on mostly groomers Ice cost conditions, with a mix of freeride/freestyle on the mountain. Would like some thoughts.


I have a 2010 rossi onemag 163 and a 2012 NS cobra 159. with my Rossi, I can ride choppy/icy/groomers, as fast as I can go with confidence at what feels like twice the speed than with my cobra.. however even in 4" or more fresh powder, the cobra is FAR more fun to ride.. 

Very interested in the Rip Saw for this exact reason.

Just got back from the mountain and It was about 2" fresh snow on top of icy/groomers with not enough snow in the trees yet.. So ive got roughly 5-8 days of bombing groomers on the cobra and it just isnt that stable for me at the faster speeds. seems like unforseen bumps and whatnot throw me off to almost wrecking, where as the one mag is just stable as hell and cuts right through anything. Most of the time bombing groomers on the one mag I feel like I cant even go any faster and with the cobra Im always like Oh--crap--gotta slow it up, it just hits that fine line of out of control faster for me. But in the powder Ive had some of the most fun days ever on that cobra.


----------



## SnowDogWax

*One Mag*



Dirk said:


> I have a 2010 rossi onemag 163 and a 2012 NS cobra 159. with my Rossi, I can ride choppy/icy/groomers, as fast as I can go with confidence at what feels like twice the speed than with my cobra.. however even in 4" or more fresh powder, the cobra is FAR more fun to ride..
> 
> Very interested in the Rip Saw for this exact reason.
> 
> Just got back from the mountain and It was about 2" fresh snow on top of icy/groomers with not enough snow in the trees yet.. So ive got roughly 5-8 days of bombing groomers on the cobra and it just isnt that stable for me at the faster speeds. seems like unforseen bumps and whatnot throw me off to almost wrecking, where as the one mag is just stable as hell and cuts right through anything. Most of the time bombing groomers on the one mag I feel like I cant even go any faster and with the cobra Im always like Oh--crap--gotta slow it up.. But in the powder Ive had some of the most fun days ever on that cobra.


Bought the Rossi 161MW OneMag road same conditions as you Ice/Groomers wow you nailed it very stable no matter how fast. Found it very quick edge to edge.


----------



## RickB

anyone see this ripsaw video? its great for some of you to splooge over and some others to poop on






http://vimeo.com/81635387


----------



## Taskmaster

RickB said:


> anyone see this ripsaw video? its great for some of you to splooge over and some others to poop on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never Summer Early 14/15 Release... on Vimeo


Hmm digging trenches in soft, freshly groomed snow....


----------



## tdn

My favorite part of this thread are the people claiming NS stole or copied their camber profile, then those same people being made to look like fools. The Never Summer fanboyism is just as strong as the Never Summer overly stupid hate.

Anyway, interesting board. I'm hoping try one out sometime soon.


----------



## wernersl

Fuck the fan-boys and naysayers alike. Still lovin my RAPTOR, my Premier T5 swallowtail, oh, and my Yes Big City. Ride all for different reasons. I will say though, that the two NS decks I have are holding up to abuse far better than any other board I have owned, including my brand new YES. I don't see the YES lasting more than a couple seasons, whereas I can see the NS holding strong after even a decade. Anyway, the RIPSAW looks very intriguing and definitely plan to get on one sometime. Lets see some new owners throw up some in depth reviews.


----------



## kaborkian

buggravy said:


> It's been over a year since I rode the CT, so sorta hard for me to go there. I'm not the best at going into board nuances anyway, but I'll say this for perspective. I'm a solid, but intermediate rider, and I'm 39. My minimal park efforts and skillz reflect this. In the context of NS boards I'd spent a shitload of time on SLs, and a fair amount of time on the Cobra prior to riding the CT. Both were 2 of my favorite boards, handled my minimal park needs just fine, and were great everywhere else. The CT seemed to offer more of things I didn't need, and took a way a little of the balls I liked elsewhere. So, no tragic flaw or anything, just kind of boring for me. The Ripsaw was really the opposite of that. Versatile like the SL, but more of a ripper than a cruiser.


Can you comment more on the differences between the ripsaw and cobra?


----------



## OU812

Is the Ripsaw centred or setback stance?


----------



## kaborkian

OU812 said:


> Is the Ripsaw centred or setback stance?


Centered, true twin.


----------



## OU812

Would like to try that profile in a directional twin, setback stance


----------



## Nivek

OU812 said:


> Would like to try that profile in a directional twin, setback stance


Find a Custom Camber Humps from 2012.


----------



## B.Gilly

First off I am a NS advocate. :yahoo: Since this is a thread about NS I figure that it is okay though.

I got to ride the Ripsaw tonight in probably some the worst conditions of the year. 40 degrees, drizzle rain which left the mountain with sugar slush on top of glare ice. 

Normally I ride a 155-158 Heritage with bindings angle at 27/6. 

The board held a great edge even when transitioning from sugar snow to the ice patches. Normally I would not have done some of the speed runs that I did tonight but it held great at speeds and I felt like this board would not hold you back from trying to hit your max speed at all. 

For those wanting a NS board that is a stiffer twin with good dampness to help alleviate chatter from crud this would fit the bill. I did enjoy it much more then my Heritage tonight. Need a few more days in decent conditions to really test all aspects.

Looking forward to testing a few of their other boards that they have coming out for next season. Some good additions to the line up.

As for the name of it who really cares what it is called.


----------



## ShredLife

i'm gonna call it Unicorn Skeet. 

... more pop than the heritage with the extra camber i'm assuming?








the extra camber in the Unicorn Skeet that is.


----------



## Nivek

Nivek said:


> Find a Custom Camber Humps from 2012.


Quoting myself for funzies. And to make it a stronger point:

This "new" CR tech is not new. Burton did it. Called it camber humps. It was better than Flying V and I was sad when they canned it. 

Also, anyone remember Inca Snowboards? They were pretty much doing this profile in 2005...


Just sayin


Oh and the industry DOES NOT need more twins. We need more directional twins and directional boards. 90% of the riding public benefits more from setback than having a board that rides perfectly symmetrical forwards and backwards. The whole concept of a stiff freeride oriented twin is honestly pretty pointless for the general public. It's useful for guys actually spinning and coming in hot to switch jumps in the pow, but even the, how many of them are riding directional twins to do that? Most. Jib stick or mid flex park deck yeah ride a twin. Anything stiffer than that should probably have some sort of directional build to it.


----------



## scotty100

B.Gilly said:


> Looking forward to testing a few of their other boards that they have coming out for next season. Some good additions to the line up.
> 
> As for the name of it who really cares what it is called.


Any intel on what's coming down the pipe next year?

Agree don't see what the problem with "ripsaw" is...don"t see why it's any worse than "machete" or "hot knife" etc.


----------



## 24WERD

Dualing Camber «


----------



## Mystery2many

Nivek said:


> Quoting myself for funzies. And to make it a stronger point:
> 
> This "new" CR tech is not new. Burton did it. Called it camber humps. It was better than Flying V and I was sad when they canned it.
> 
> Also, anyone remember Inca Snowboards? They were pretty much doing this profile in 2005...
> 
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> 
> Oh and the industry DOES NOT need more twins. We need more directional twins and directional boards. 90% of the riding public benefits more from setback than having a board that rides perfectly symmetrical forwards and backwards. The whole concept of a stiff freeride oriented twin is honestly pretty pointless for the general public. It's useful for guys actually spinning and coming in hot to switch jumps in the pow, but even the, how many of them are riding directional twins to do that? Most. Jib stick or mid flex park deck yeah ride a twin. Anything stiffer than that should probably have some sort of directional build to it.


Man I know your hate for NS but you are spot on about the twin perspective. I ride switch every single run now (thank you forum) but I also always imagined being able to ride equally both ways. But pretty much all my friends except two and my girl which I train never ride switch. And all the people I meet or ride with never ride switch though they want to. Most people "public" would benefit from a directional or a directional twin. Damn it Nivek. That was really good future advise for people that don't need a twin. :thumbsup:


----------



## OU812

nivek said:


> oh and the industry does not need more twins. We need more directional twins and directional boards. 90% of the riding public benefits more from setback than having a board that rides perfectly symmetrical forwards and backwards. The whole concept of a stiff freeride oriented twin is honestly pretty pointless for the general public. It's useful for guys actually spinning and coming in hot to switch jumps in the pow, but even the, how many of them are riding directional twins to do that? Most. Jib stick or mid flex park deck yeah ride a twin. Anything stiffer than that should probably have some sort of directional build to it.


+1........


----------



## B.Gilly

scotty100 said:


> Any intel on what's coming down the pipe next year?
> 
> Agree don't see what the problem with "ripsaw" is...don"t see why it's any worse than "machete" or "hot knife" etc.


Couple more directional boards coming out. I will not really tell much as I am sure Never Summer will release that info themselves soon.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

B.Gilly said:


> As for the name of it who really cares what it is called.


i agree. kind of funny how alot of the same people that tell others no one cares what their gear looks like etc etc get so caught up on the name of a board...


----------



## danm

Nivek said:


> Quoting myself for funzies. And to make it a stronger point:
> 
> This "new" CR tech is not new. Burton did it. Called it camber humps. It was better than Flying V and I was sad when they canned it.
> 
> Also, anyone remember Inca Snowboards? They were pretty much doing this profile in 2005...
> 
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> 
> Oh and the industry DOES NOT need more twins. We need more directional twins and directional boards. 90% of the riding public benefits more from setback than having a board that rides perfectly symmetrical forwards and backwards. The whole concept of a stiff freeride oriented twin is honestly pretty pointless for the general public. It's useful for guys actually spinning and coming in hot to switch jumps in the pow, but even the, how many of them are riding directional twins to do that? Most. Jib stick or mid flex park deck yeah ride a twin. Anything stiffer than that should probably have some sort of directional build to it.


WOW, I actually agree with you...


----------



## snowklinger

While Nivek's statement about twins and the industry is right, it doesnt really apply to NS. They have plenty of directional options starting with freestyle in the SL all the way thru the Raptor which includes like 6 designs, the only twin being the Proto. I wanted to see this new twin in their lineup. I'll grant you they don't need another after the Ripsaw though.

Until 2 years ago the only twin NS made was their park noodle. In reality their mindset completely agrees with Nivek.

3 years ago our resident industry guys had the inside track on the Proto and were creaming all over it.

Perspective is everything.

For example I loved my Proto for most of its life, but after about 150-200 days and a couple years, and even some time healing in the factory, it is completely dead, and I'm a little disappointed. The legend of how bomber NS boards are I believe is propagated largely by people who just aren't putting the beat down on them. Steel, plastic, and rocks are all pretty much created equal when you add speed and weight to the equation.


----------



## Triple8Sol

B.Gilly said:


> First off I am a NS advocate. :yahoo: Since this is a thread about NS I figure that it is okay though.
> 
> I got to ride the Ripsaw tonight in probably some the worst conditions of the year. 40 degrees, drizzle rain which left the mountain with sugar slush on top of glare ice.
> 
> Normally I ride a 155-158 Heritage with bindings angle at 27/6.
> 
> The board held a great edge even when transitioning from sugar snow to the ice patches. Normally I would not have done some of the speed runs that I did tonight but it held great at speeds and I felt like this board would not hold you back from trying to hit your max speed at all.
> 
> For those wanting a NS board that is a stiffer twin with good dampness to help alleviate chatter from crud this would fit the bill. I did enjoy it much more then my Heritage tonight. Need a few more days in decent conditions to really test all aspects.
> 
> Looking forward to testing a few of their other boards that they have coming out for next season. Some good additions to the line up.
> 
> As for the name of it who really cares what it is called.


That's exactly the kind of feedback I was hoping for. A local hill was supposed to have a NS/Arbor/Flux demo day yesterday but was rescheduled due to the low snow conditions there. Looks like several domestic retailers now have the board in stock, so I'm very tempted to just snag one before they're sold out.

$520 isn't a bad price either...places it as $10 more than the previously most expensive non-carbonium board (SL/Legacy) and $30 less than the lease expensive carbonium board (Proto HD).


----------



## Nivek

snowklinger said:


> While Nivek's statement about twins and the industry is right, it doesnt really apply to NS. They have plenty of directional options starting with freestyle in the SL all the way thru the Raptor which includes like 6 designs, the only twin being the Proto. I wanted to see this new twin in their lineup. I'll grant you they don't need another after the Ripsaw though.
> 
> Until 2 years ago the only twin NS made was their park noodle. In reality their mindset completely agrees with Nivek.
> 
> 3 years ago our resident industry guys had the inside track on the Proto and were creaming all over it.
> 
> Perspective is everything.
> 
> For example I loved my Proto for most of its life, but after about 150-200 days and a couple years, and even some time healing in the factory, it is completely dead, and I'm a little disappointed. The legend of how bomber NS boards are I believe is propagated largely by people who just aren't putting the beat down on them. Steel, plastic, and rocks are all pretty much created equal when you add speed and weight to the equation.


Agreed. It was more a commentary on what is recently the buying trends and what specific boards are getting super hyped right now. Honestly I think the biggest offender of too many twins is Mervin. For a brand that plays more to the all mountain crowd they sure have a lot of true twins.


----------



## snowklinger

Not a hater of Merv by any means but Lib alone seems to have a retarded number of models to choose from, twin and otherwise. And I don't mean retarded like "stupid awesome", I mean like retarded.


I wonder how that dynamic plays out when compared to other companies and the whole deal with the market being flooded with new 2-5 year old decks just sitting in warehouses not selling ever.

Obviously they press and sell alot of skate bananas.....


----------



## SnowDogWax

Marketing is King! Love this forum because people like oldman, Nivek, you snowklinger real snowboarders cutting through the big company hype and the herd mentality. 
With "Just the facts mam". Quote (Drag Net) So thanks and Merry Christmas and keep ripping it up.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Anyways, I want to pull the trigger on a Ripsaw but having a tough time justifying paying the full $520 retail price when I already have a solid quiver. Anybody out there know where it can be found for less than that, or maybe have a promo code for one of the online retailers it's carried at like Daddies, Tactics, Ambush, Windward, Shoreline of Tahoe, Shred Shop, etc...? Long shot, I know...


----------



## Mel M

Triple8Sol said:


> Anyways, I want to pull the trigger on a Ripsaw but having a tough time justifying paying the full $520 retail price when I already have a solid quiver. Anybody out there know where it can be found for less than that, or maybe have a promo code for one of the online retailers it's carried at like Daddies, Tactics, Ambush, Windward, Shoreline of Tahoe, Shred Shop, etc...? Long shot, I know...


Probably not. NS boards tend to sell out locally by mid-December before they go on sale. The online retailers tend to sell out the popular sizes fast.


----------



## nsrider121

Triple8Sol said:


> Anyways, I want to pull the trigger on a Ripsaw but having a tough time justifying paying the full $520 retail price when I already have a solid quiver. Anybody out there know where it can be found for less than that, or maybe have a promo code for one of the online retailers it's carried at like Daddies, Tactics, Ambush, Windward, Shoreline of Tahoe, Shred Shop, etc...? Long shot, I know...


15% off everything at Ambush Board Co. - Skate | Wake | Snow | Surf - Everything You Need to Ride...Since 1997.

Everything seems to work for the promo code and they have the Ripsaw.


----------



## Krug

snowklinger said:


> Not a hater of Merv by any means but Lib alone seems to have a retarded number of models to choose from, twin and otherwise. And I don't mean retarded like "stupid awesome", I mean like retarded.
> 
> 
> I wonder how that dynamic plays out when compared to other companies and the whole deal with the market being flooded with new 2-5 year old decks just sitting in warehouses not selling ever.
> 
> Obviously they press and sell alot of skate bananas.....


There have been interesting studies with other products along these lines. Essentially once people become overwhelmed with to many choices, they become indecisive and don't take action...at least not with that product. They will likely pursue another favorable brand that makes their choice easy with fewer choices.


----------



## Triple8Sol

nsrider121 said:


> 15% off everything at Ambush Board Co. - Skate | Wake | Snow | Surf - Everything You Need to Ride...Since 1997.
> 
> Everything seems to work for the promo code and they have the Ripsaw.


Dope, thanks for the heads up! I went ahead and ordered one from them. The code worked in my cart and at checkout but then isn't reflected on the invoice after purchasing. Shot them an email so hopefully they can correct the error.


----------



## Taskmaster

Right so just back from my first day on the Ripsaw so thought I'd hop on and give my views.

Location: Glenshee, Scotland
Conditions: Slush, chop and plenty of ice with zero visibility.
Equipment: 156 NS Ripsaw, Ride Rodeo bindings
Ability: BASI 2 qualified instructor but would say I'm intermediate.

I currently have a 154 Evo so can only compare to that and the numerous other boards I demoed so take what I say with a pinch of salt.

First thing I noticed was that it's pretty flexible in between the bindings then gets ALOT stiffer towards the outside edge where the camber is. Means there's a hell of a lot more pop when compared with my Evo. Also means there's a lot more edge hold/grip. 

Due to conditions I wasn't really able to put it through its paces or carve sufficiently to form a balanced opinion but it chewed up the chop and handled the ice reasonably well. The thing wants to fly! The only board I can compare it to speed wise would be the Capita BSOD but the Ripsaw is much much more damp.

I'm not a freestyle demon so only the odd 180, ollie, butter etc and it managed all fine but defo prefer my Evo for messing about on.

Main negative for me was the weight, is like the Jabba the Hutt of snowboards for me, certainly when compared with other all mountain boards. I'm guessing that's a lot to do with the NS dampening.

Personally I'm a huge fan of the NS cam rock profile and the dampening, for me no other brands feel quite the same so I love it.
If you've never ridden a NS before I'd advise giving one a demo before jumping on the hype band wagon and have a crack on the Capita BSOD too, was really impressed by it.

Will know doubt think of more to add to this soon.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Ambush came through and made the necessary corrections in the form of a partial refund for the discounts that should've been applied initially. It shipped out today, so I'm anxiously looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## spunkey

Triple8Sol said:


> Ambush came through and made the necessary corrections in the form of a partial refund for the discounts that should've been applied initially. It shipped out today, so I'm anxiously looking forward to trying it out!


Is the promo over? I can't find the promo code in this thread or on their site, so I guess I missed it?


----------



## Triple8Sol

spunkey said:


> Is the promo over? I can't find the promo code in this thread or on their site, so I guess I missed it?


Unfortunately it ended NYE @ midnight.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Got it! Excited to try it out in the pow this weekend!


----------



## sabatoa

I dig the design


----------



## Decade190

Triple8Sol said:


> Got it! Excited to try it out in the pow this weekend!


Drop a comparison between this and the proto hd could you? 
Cheers!


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred

I picked up one a local shop, they only stocked one and it was in my size. I tell ya, it's a looker for sure.


----------



## SnowDogWax

*RipSaw*



Eat Sleep Shred said:


> I picked up one a local shop, they only stocked one and it was in my size. I tell ya, it's a looker for sure.


Got a 159 RipSaw on it for two days wow love this board, best board period.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Boardinsiders did their usual flex test on it, but the guy does a good job of explaining how the board feels:

Never Summer Ripsaw CR Flex Test - Board Insiders & Mt.HoodRiders.com (Extended Cut) - YouTube


----------



## 22140

I have a chance to swap my Proto 158 HDX for a Ripsaw 159. I used the Proto with Kaiju boot size 13. My stance is 23" duck +15 -15. I've just bought a TM-Two boot size 12 which is roughly 7mm smaller than my Kaiju. The width difference at the inserts between the boards is also 7mm. Do you think that 3/4" overhang is still ok? Shall I take the Ripsaw or leave it? Unfortunately I cannot take it out and test it because no snow around here. I have to make a decision.

I took some picture of overhang.


































Thanks in advance and sorry for my English.


----------



## blackbeard

That overhang seems fine to me


----------



## Triple8Sol

You're fine.


----------



## Wiredsport

Are these photos of your old board or the new one? Can you shoot barefoot photos? That is much more relevant.


----------



## 22140

that's the new one. Shall I take of the binding?


----------



## Wiredsport

jugeen said:


> that's the new one. Shall I take of the binding?


Yes. Then center your foot at the stance angles that you typically ride.


----------



## 22140

Wiredsport said:


> Yes. Then center your foot at the stance angles that you typically ride.


Here you go. 


















My bearfoot size is 290mm. The board width at the insterts with my stance and angle is 280mm.


----------



## Wiredsport

jugeen said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bearfoot size is 290mm. The board width at the insterts with my stance and angle is 280mm.


Looking good in terms of both leverage and boot overhang.


----------



## 22140

Wiredsport said:


> Looking good in terms of both leverage and boot overhang.


So it's ok and I can keep the Ripsaw?


----------



## Wiredsport

For sure. That is within the normal range.


----------



## 22140

Wiredsport said:


> For sure. That is within the normal range.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rob23

So this board is a twin, does it mean you have to be centred on it? What would the draw backs be if you were to ride say and inch farther back? Also me being 6' and 150 - 155lbs is this board to big for me?


----------



## SnowDogWax

Had only the RipSaw.

Got 2 feet of powder fine move your set-up back 1/2 inch.

But in general a true twin is centered stance.


----------



## nsrider121

I know its still pretty early in its release but can anyone compare this new deck/profile to other aggressive "CAMROCK" twins/directional twins. I.e. TFA, Asym, Twin/Aviator, Mans board etc. 

Stability? Pop? Chargability?


----------



## SnowDogWax

*RipSaw*



nsrider121 said:


> I know its still pretty early in its release but can anyone compare this new deck/profile to other aggressive "CAMROCK" twins/directional twins. I.e. TFA, Asym, Twin/Aviator, Mans board etc.
> 
> Stability? Pop? Chargability?



Last year and this year have over 135 days on slopes.

Boards i've been on.

159W Ride HighLife N.S. 
163 HeritageX 
157 Lib SkunkApe 
159W Rome Agent 
Rossi 164W Krypto 
Rossi 161MW OneMag,

N.S. 159 RipSaw Three Days.

Stability: Best board… The most stable. Most stable at higher speeds. Board makes you want to go fast.

Pop: I'm not the best to comment on pop. 

Charge-ability: When carving board seems to head down the slope in a more vertical direction. 

Edge to edge transition is very easy.

Wow.. This board is a keeper.


----------



## BFBF

Rob23 said:


> So this board is a twin, does it mean you have to be centred on it? What would the draw backs be if you were to ride say and inch farther back? Also me being 6' and 150 - 155lbs is this board to big for me?


I've ridden all my true twin centered stance boards over the years one inch longer nose than tail..(Its a mental thing) - and the boards all rode fine..


----------



## hardasacatshead

I set my proto back an inch or so the last few days just to save my legs a touch. When I'm hooking through trees in deep pow I don't really ride switch unless I get stuck and need to. I did notice a reduction in pop if I ollied due to a shorter tail and not being able to load it up as much but in the deep stuff I'd say I let the mountain/hits do the work moreso than my ability to load up the tail.


----------



## Naturesabre

So I finally had a chance to ride my new Ripsaw and I have a some time to write about how it feels. I'm coming from an '04/'05 Burton Custom, so traditional camber and pretty stiff if you ask me.

My first attempt at a review, here goes:
NS Ripsaw 159, Burton Missions

2 full days worth of riding. Keystone(because it was the cheapest pass and I was worried I wouldn't get out much due to sports in school) packed powder, moguls on _a lot_ of the black runs, carved out tree runs until you got out a little ways out and there was still some (not ideal) powder.

Edge hold was really, really good. On groomers I had no fear of washing out, ever. Later in the day when some ice sheets started showing up I was more wary but it held an edge well. It's not as many contact points as magne-traction but you don't need to worry about your base totally slipping out as long as you stay in control because of the vario sidegrip stuff they've got going on. It is very much so like a traditional camber board when it comes to carving.

Speaking of the different sidecuts, you really notice it. I've never ridden a board with different sidecuts (so this may not be a perfect representation like some of the more experienced guys could explain) but it is awesome. When you lay into a turn you feel that outermost, smallest diameter sidecut 'activate'(i guess you would say???) and it tightens up the turn really nice. It makes you confident at speed because you know that when you need to you can start to tighten up your turns and slow down a little just by digging harder. As several people have said before, this board loves to go fast and it keeps you confident while doing so.

Chopped up runs and park stuff I can't really comment on because I had some great conditions (compared to what I've ridden my whole life) and I've never been big into the park, more preferring groomed runs and since coming out to Colorado I've fallen in love with trying to ride trees(still not the best at it though so grain of salt needed when I say I felt good in the trees with this board)

No _new_ powder, just some further out of the way in the woods that was fine. In powder it was good but leaning slightly toward only OK. Granted I had my stance totally centered because I ride switch quite a bit but I feel like even if I wasn't centered I'd have to put some weight in the back to keep that really flat nose up. No complaints though because I love camber boards and they've been surpassed by a longshot for powder riding by the rocker and hybrid stuff and the Ripsaw served well. Pretty much, it behaves better than a true camber would despite being centered on it, but can be beat.

Jumping was a lot of fun. I could pop off any natural lip or drop and get good air time. Also, with the stiff camber under foot, I landed in the backseat a few times and it plopped me right back to normal and felt really smooth.

Consensus: Totally stoked I picked this up. At speed you feel untouchable but when you slow down to chill with your buddies, the easy to flex rocker in between and easy to manage torsional flex make it playful enough, the bindings probably helped in this department. Jumping(which is what I love about snowboarding) is beautiful. Trees are easier to manage but get more difficult as powder gets deeper. Next time there's new powder I'll move the stance back to see how it goes; really excited for that.


----------



## djsaad1

I am starting to hate this forum, this is the third board I bought this season.


----------



## ylnad123

How would you guys rate this board for a beginner going on intermediate? I really only care about trying to go faster and faster, but still really learning how to carve.

I found the ripsaw locally in a 156 for 20% off and I am thinking about getting it but a little worried I am not ready for it yet. I am 5'10 165-170lb's.


----------



## Nivek

I think you have no need for a true twin and would benefit more from something with camber between the feet.


----------



## Donutz

djsaad1 said:


> I am starting to hate this forum, this is the third board I bought this season.


:laugh: The first step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## Rance P

Looking at the 2015 catalog for Never Summer, they have the ripsaw listed as a do everything board...Now, based on the specs of the board, I understand this board would be good in the park for jumps, but I'm curious if anyone has tried doing any rails with this board. Flex is listed as a 7 so I know they're better boards out there for rails but just curious if anyone has tried and what the result was.


----------



## scotty100

ylnad123 said:


> How would you guys rate this board for a beginner going on intermediate? I really only care about trying to go faster and faster, but still really learning how to carve. I have ridden an arbor coda, a trs with c2 and an attack banana. Didn't have any issues with any of those boards but they all barely have any camber to them if any.
> 
> I found the ripsaw locally in a 156 for 20% off and I am thinking about getting it but a little worried I am not ready for it yet. I am 5'10 165-170lb's.


20% off is a good deal...buy it and progress your skills with it, something to grow into etc. especially if you are already ok with rocker between the bindings.


----------



## ylnad123

scotty100 said:


> 20% off is a good deal...buy it and progress your skills with it, something to grow into etc. especially if you are already ok with rocker between the bindings.


I got a little drunk before the midnight sale and ended up buying it.

The reviews are kind of funny, some say it's pretty forgiving others say it's not.


----------



## scotty100

Cool, looking forward to your review!


----------



## Triple8Sol

After staring at it for the past 2 weeks, finally got to take ride my Ripsaw yesterday. Conditions were bluebird with ice in the shade, softened slush in the afternoon, bumps, chunder, and everything else. Honestly I was a little worried that the board might not be perfect for the conditions, and worried I bought the wrong size, but damn from the first run I was loving it. Reminds me alot of my Heritage, but even better edgehold. Can't wait to get some more days on this thing and try it out in some better conditions too.


----------



## scotty100

^What bindings you put on it?


----------



## Triple8Sol

NOW Drive. It's a perfect combo, better than when I was running them on my Cobra previously.


----------



## scotty100

Where / how would you place ripsaw against heritage, cobra, SL? I think you've ridden all of those, right? What board for what conditions etc.? Although, I understand you haven't had the ripsaw very long but interested in your thinking...


----------



## djsaad1

What bindings are you guys using? I have a new pair of Flux dm's but was thinking of maybe exchanging them for something else. They seem like they might be too stiff for my liking.

edit--- sorry didn't see the earlier post about bindings.


----------



## NZRide

Rance P said:


> Looking at the 2015 catalog for Never Summer, they have the ripsaw listed as a do everything board...Now, based on the specs of the board, I understand this board would be good in the park for jumps, but I'm curious if anyone has tried doing any rails with this board. Flex is listed as a 7 so I know they're better boards out there for rails but just curious if anyone has tried and what the result was.


Bump for this question above, a couple of the first reviewers mentioned they went through the park, just jumps? nobody hit any boxes or rails on this thing? Obviously not a rail destroyer from the board spec, but stiffness comes in many forms, can you get away with boardslides with this profile, and 5050 on a mellow kink say without getting bucked? Anyone , Bueller....Bueller, anyone?


----------



## Naturesabre

NZRide said:


> Bump for this question above, a couple of the first reviewers mentioned they went through the park, just jumps? nobody hit any boxes or rails on this thing? Obviously not a rail destroyer from the board spec, but stiffness comes in many forms, can you get away with boardslides with this profile, and 5050 on a mellow kink say without getting bucked? Anyone , Bueller....Bueller, anyone?


You can get away with it. I don't like rails or boxes as I had a bad experience with a rail my first season  so I tend to avoid them. The flex between foot is really soft compared to the cambered boards I've ridden (I have never ridden anything but camber) so take that how you will. I did a few boxes and a _single_ rail my first day out on this board and it was not a big ordeal at all. Obviously something with more rocker will be better and provide more confidence in the park, but you can pull it off on the ripsaw. 
However, despite how great I think this board is, I would not recommend it if you are a park rat and really just want to jib, many better options out there that still do well enough on groomers and powder while staying park oriented.


----------



## Triple8Sol

scotty100 said:


> Where / how would you place ripsaw against heritage, cobra, SL? I think you've ridden all of those, right? What board for what conditions etc.? Although, I understand you haven't had the ripsaw very long but interested in your thinking...


I either currently own or used to own all 3 of those listed have varying setback whereas the ripsaw is centered. I'd say it is most like the heritage in terms of flex, except even better edgehold and control. Not quite as damp but more stable. I love my Cobra too, but always wished it was a little stiffer (personal preference) so if it had this camber rocker shape and flex, it would be perfect. From what I'm seeing, next year's new Chairman might fit the bill but I'm not sure. I wouldn't compare it to the SL, which is a great intermediate board for everyone. The ripsaw is geared towards a more advanced rider that is able to manipulate the board to get the most out of it.


----------



## Naturesabre

How much, if any, set back on stance is needed on the ripsaw for the conditions in Colorado at the moment? I'm heading up tomorrow.
I like to ride switch quite a bit so would prefer to stay centered but will be completely fine with dumping it for the day if needs be. Thanks.


----------



## buggravy

Loving this board more all the time. Rode my 56 back to back with my Heritage 58, and didn't feel like I lost much, if any ability to lay hard into carves without washing out, despite a 6 cm difference in effective edge. Really having a blast with this board.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Naturesabre said:


> How much, if any, set back on stance is needed on the ripsaw for the conditions in Colorado at the moment? I'm heading up tomorrow.
> I like to ride switch quite a bit so would prefer to stay centered but will be completely fine with dumping it for the day if needs be. Thanks.


This past weekend I took it through some foot deep pow and while fun, definitely wished I had set it back. Nose dived more than once which was annoying, and had some serious back leg burn from leaning back so hard with such a stiff board, especially on any of the slower and/or less steep sections. I'll have to set it up that way next time, if I don't take an entirely different board out.


----------



## linvillegorge

Maybe it's just me, but I don't like NS's RC tech when trying to set the bindings back. Just feels quirky to me if you're not centered over that camber profile. :dunno:


----------



## Triple8Sol

linvillegorge said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't like NS's RC tech when trying to set the bindings back. Just feels quirky to me if you're not centered over that camber profile. :dunno:


I know what you mean, as far as setting your bindings back on any of their (albeit few) true twins. Never had an issue on my setback Cobra, Heritage, SL, Raptor, etc...

Oh also while I was up on the hill, there was an event going on and NS had a booth. Talked to the local rep and he showed me the production 2015 Ripsaw he had on hand. The topsheet looks great in person, and I really like the neon green logo on the base. Kinda gave me some board envy...


----------



## Naturesabre

I rode in powder(still new to riding powder) with it set back .5-1 inch. Nose dived for days until I got going fast enough and then i was leaning so hard to the back I might as well have sat on my tail. major leg burn because I couldn't pick up enough speed initially and my spurt of sinking the nose early didn't help.

I also agree with having the stance set back though feels a little off.


----------



## jdang307

linvillegorge said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't like NS's RC tech when trying to set the bindings back. Just feels quirky to me if you're not centered over that camber profile. :dunno:


Funny you mention that. My 3 days on the Proto so far, I set the bindings back quite a bit because Whistler was getting dumped on (feets). Felt a little weird to me.

Taking it up tomorrow and I have it centered. Now I'm curious if I'm going to notice a difference.


----------



## tdn

jdang307 said:


> Funny you mention that. My 3 days on the Proto so far, I set the bindings back quite a bit because Whistler was getting dumped on (feets). Felt a little weird to me.
> 
> Taking it up tomorrow and I have it centered. Now I'm curious if I'm going to notice a difference.



I bet you will. For anyone using this profile or something similar who just threw on their regular stance width when setting up their board, try messing around with your stance width, narrower and wider. The camber will engage noticeably different depending on your stance.


----------



## jdang307

I gotta admit, I had a blast yesterday on the Proto. My first 3 days in Whistler and Stevens I was, to be honest, unimpressed. So much so, I left it at home and took the WWW the past few trips to Bear. Decided to whip out the Proto one last time before selling it, this time centering the bindings and holy shit it does ride a lot different. It wasn't bad before but I was just, meh.

I don't even ride switch much (still learning, fuck it's hard when you don't have dozens of days to go ride). Granted I did set the bindings back a bit, not all the way back but more than say an SL or something. Long story short I had one of my best days in a long time it was fun hitting the park. I felt good enough to go bigger on jumps. Bigger for my ass means bigger than baby jumps. I suck and am too old for the big jumps at Bear.

Anyway long story short, setting the bindings back on their twins made more of a difference than I would have thought for sure.


----------



## d2cycles

NS was at Monarch this past weekend and I spent a couple hours on a Ripsaw 156. I'm 5'10" and 215 lbs and I used a 156. I used Union Atlas Bindings and I had them centered at 12/-12. The snow was soft with a few inches of fresh on some lines in the trees. I hit 2 runs through the park, 2 runs through the trees, 4 runs down moguls and 2 bombing runs down groomers. I ride more switch than normal 60/40 because I have an injured ankle and it doesn't hurt as bad goofy.

I typically enjoy all types of riding. I don't usually bomb many runs or lay out hard carves on groomers...maybe one run of that per day. I prefer to butter around, flip 180s and small 3s off of moguls or side hits. It seems I spend a whole lot of time working on moguls as I'm really trying to get better at them both switch and normal. I like to hit park jumps and I can 50/50 pretty much anything. I can do some very basic boardslides. 

My first impression of this board was that the edge hold was amazing. I could nearly drag my rear end on hard heal side carves. Carving while riding fast was a pretty amazing feeling...even in a little crud it just powered through. I really enjoyed the edge hold while on steeper mogul runs. I could ride a very tight line through the mogul field and recover from stupid mistakes pretty easy. I also loved the way it jumped and easily navigated trees. It was super easy to land straight airs with some grabs or shifties. I was able to 50/50 on boxes, round rails, wooden tree rails, tables, rainbow rails and flat rails. I didn't try any boardslides because it just didn't seem like it would be a good idea. 

I didn't enjoy spinning on this board. It was difficult to do butter tricks with and very unforgiving when landing a spin a little sloppy. I caught more edges on some basic 180s and 360s than any other board I've ridden. I didn't find the board that playful. I make a lot of mistakes when I'm just screwing around and this board seemed to make me pay a higher price for every mistake. My take is that this is a great board for people that like to ride hard and fast hitting a few jumps along the way. 

Personally, I enjoyed the EVO and the Proto way more than the Ripsaw. I find that I enjoy a little softer board that is a bit more playful and forgiving of my sloppy technique.


----------



## Unowned

d2cycles said:


> NS was at Monarch this past weekend and I spent a couple hours on a Ripsaw 156. I'm 5'10" and 215 lbs and I used a 156. I used Union Atlas Bindings and I had them centered at 12/-12. The snow was soft with a few inches of fresh on some lines in the trees. I hit 2 runs through the park, 2 runs through the trees, 4 runs down moguls and 2 bombing runs down groomers. I ride more switch than normal 60/40 because I have an injured ankle and it doesn't hurt as bad goofy.
> 
> I typically enjoy all types of riding. I don't usually bomb many runs or lay out hard carves on groomers...maybe one run of that per day. I prefer to butter around, flip 180s and small 3s off of moguls or side hits. It seems I spend a whole lot of time working on moguls as I'm really trying to get better at them both switch and normal. I like to hit park jumps and I can 50/50 pretty much anything. I can do some very basic boardslides.
> 
> My first impression of this board was that the edge hold was amazing. I could nearly drag my rear end on hard heal side carves. Carving while riding fast was a pretty amazing feeling...even in a little crud it just powered through. I really enjoyed the edge hold while on steeper mogul runs. I could ride a very tight line through the mogul field and recover from stupid mistakes pretty easy. I also loved the way it jumped and easily navigated trees. It was super easy to land straight airs with some grabs or shifties. I was able to 50/50 on boxes, round rails, wooden tree rails, tables, rainbow rails and flat rails. I didn't try any boardslides because it just didn't seem like it would be a good idea.
> 
> I didn't enjoy spinning on this board. It was difficult to do butter tricks with and very unforgiving when landing a spin a little sloppy. I caught more edges on some basic 180s and 360s than any other board I've ridden. I didn't find the board that playful. I make a lot of mistakes when I'm just screwing around and this board seemed to make me pay a higher price for every mistake. My take is that this is a great board for people that like to ride hard and fast hitting a few jumps along the way.
> 
> Personally, I enjoyed the EVO and the Proto way more than the Ripsaw. I find that I enjoy a little softer board that is a bit more playful and forgiving of my sloppy technique.


great unbiased review, thanks. I find it ridiculous how this thing is marketed as a do-everything board when it clearly isn't.


----------



## BearPaw

*Very Nice Review - My Ripsaw X 57 is arriving today*



d2cycles said:


> My first impression of this board was that the edge hold was amazing. I could nearly drag my rear end on hard heal side carves. Carving while riding fast was a pretty amazing feeling...even in a little crud it just powered through. I really enjoyed the edge hold while on steeper mogul runs. I could ride a very tight line through the mogul field and recover from stupid mistakes pretty easy.


Excellent information, my current main blade is a 58cm NS Proto Hdx and I bought a Ripsaw X 57cm to arrive today (UPS truck weather permitting). I scored the Ripsaw X for the very reasons you documented it works well, specifically the widely reported great edge control. Many decks today are marketed as everything boards. Like the others so marketed the Ripsaw is likewise not an everything board, i.e. why serious riders have a quiver of blades.

The edge control on the Proto for me is soft when ripping a tight turn on hard packed snow under crud. I made the decision to find a Ripsaw X 57cm a few weeks ago when I went toe side on a very tight turn on Whitefish Big Mountain (I am a local and I ride pretty much every day before work, living 15 minutes away). If I had missed the turn it would have been a bad wreck, (my riding partner had his gloves on his helmet in the ohhhhhhh sh*tttttttt position when I ripped the turn LOL). When I went into the turn goofy I was horizontal on the toe side edge of the Proto avoiding a big obstacle and I could feel the board vibrate when it took the full force of the turn. I thought the edge would not hold but fortunately it did and I came out ok. That's when I started looking for a 57cm Ripsaw X. I talked to Vince at NS and he found a distributor that had one last blade in stock. :yahoo:

UPDATE: NS Ripsaw X 57cm Delivered By UPS And I Set It Up In The Office! Ready to ride tomorrow at daybreak.


----------



## BearPaw

linvillegorge said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't like NS's RC tech when trying to set the bindings back. Just feels quirky to me if you're not centered over that camber profile. :dunno:


I completely agree, i.e. +1


----------



## NZRide

Is there a reference stance width for the Proto or Ripsaw?, anyone played much with the stance width on either of these boards (keeping it centered) but just having the feet at the start, middle and end of the camber and how it affected the ride? for better or worse. I just purchased the Proto over the Ripsaw and keen to know the best starting point. I know everyone has different preference, but do things get a little funky when you get much inside/outside the centre of the camber on these RC boards?


----------



## linvillegorge

NZRide said:


> Is there a reference stance width for the Proto or Ripsaw?, anyone played much with the stance width on either of these boards (keeping it centered) but just having the feet at the start, middle and end of the camber and how it affected the ride? for better or worse. I just purchased the Proto over the Ripsaw and keen to know the best starting point. I know everyone has different preference, but do things get a little funky when you get much inside/outside the centre of the camber on these RC boards?


As long as your centered over that rocker section, you're good. Don't go wider or narrower than what is naturally comfortable. I'm a 23.5" stance guy regardless of the board. On my 157 NS Proto, that's one hole in from max width on both the front and the rear.


----------



## d2cycles

NZRide said:


> Is there a reference stance width for the Proto or Ripsaw?, anyone played much with the stance width on either of these boards (keeping it centered) but just having the feet at the start, middle and end of the camber and how it affected the ride? for better or worse. I just purchased the Proto over the Ripsaw and keen to know the best starting point. I know everyone has different preference, but do things get a little funky when you get much inside/outside the centre of the camber on these RC boards?


I have around 25 days on a 2013 Proto 157. I have tried a bunch of various stance widths. This is hard to explain without photos so I'm going to paint a word picture. Each binding mount location on the board has 6 pairs of holes. I number the hole pairs from center to tip or tail from 1 to 6. So the closest hole pair to the middle of the board along the length is #1. I have 4 hole bindings that mount with one hole pair separation between the two. So I use hole pair #2 and #4 to mount the bindings for both feet. I hope this make sense.


----------



## BearPaw

NZRide said:


> Is there a reference stance width for the Proto or Ripsaw?, anyone played much with the stance width on either of these boards (keeping it centered) but just having the feet at the start, middle and end of the camber and how it affected the ride? for better or worse. I just purchased the Proto over the Ripsaw and keen to know the best starting point. I know everyone has different preference, but do things get a little funky when you get much inside/outside the centre of the camber on these RC boards?


On Proto HDX and Ripsaw X bindings are set at 23 inches, centered in the board. Binding angles are +15/-15. Proto is 158cm and Ripsaw is 157cm. Would not recommend offsetting the stance on these two boards (tried it on Proto, didn't like it). I use GNU Argo bindings on both of these boards and Burton Driver X boots. A wide stance on these two boards enables quite a bit of control from my experience with the Proto. I have a directional NS Legacy (wide SL) whose binding attachment points are set back a little. On that board I run with +18/-12 and 21 inches. Use GNU Mutant bindings on Legacy, which are a tad stiffer in the backs. On Legacy I don't like feeling being over the nose of the board.


----------



## scotty100

NZRide said:


> Is there a reference stance width for the Proto or Ripsaw?, anyone played much with the stance width on either of these boards (keeping it centered) but just having the feet at the start, middle and end of the camber and how it affected the ride? for better or worse. I just purchased the Proto over the Ripsaw and keen to know the best starting point. I know everyone has different preference, but do things get a little funky when you get much inside/outside the centre of the camber on these RC boards?


Good question...I am playing around with stance widths on an SL I bought earlier this season. Have ran bindings centered so far - although the board is naturally set back - but am thinking of shifting a tad narrower/wider next few weeks and exploring the limits of the RC tech a bit.


----------



## NZRide

linvillegorge said:


> As long as your centered over that rocker section, you're good. Don't go wider or narrower than what is naturally comfortable. I'm a 23.5" stance guy regardless of the board. On my 157 NS Proto, that's one hole in from max width on both the front and the rear.


Thanks for the answers guys.
Perfect, 23.5" is my current and preferred stance, so if I can get about this in ideal position on the Proto, thats perfect. Was worried I may have to go narrow like 21.5 or something I didn't like just to achieve the optimal, so that good news.
Oh, great review by the way D2cycles, it makes me feel vindicated in decision to go with the proto, I like to spin alot and sounds like its not ideal for this (I'm sure its awesome for what its designed for though). Was good to hear your account of hitting boxes, its exactly how I figured it would be. OK for 5050s but not much else. Excited now to get my hands on....well feet on this new Proto.


----------



## d2cycles

NZRide said:


> Oh, great review by the way D2cycles, it makes me feel vindicated in decision to go with the proto, I like to spin alot and sounds like its not ideal for this (I'm sure its awesome for what its designed for though). Was good to hear your account of hitting boxes, its exactly how I figured it would be. OK for 5050s but not much else. Excited now to get my hands on....well feet on this new Proto.


I owned a 2012 Proto 158 CTX and then sold it to buy a 2013 Proto 157 CT (I needed the narrow board but thought I needed the wider). I have 40+ days on them and really love that board...far and away my favorite. I was able to test the new 2015 Proto HD 157. I will say that it has more pop and better edge hold than my 2013. It rode the same but as I really laid into a carve, it held better. When I was doing some tail presses with an Ollie 180 out, I was getting more height with less effort. 

It was the only NS board I rode on Sunday that made me seriously think about upgrading. If I only had a money tree! :laugh:


----------



## racer357

I had the opportunity to ride a 156 Ripsaw this weekend at Breck. I normally ride a 158 SL @ 6' tall 215lbs sz 11 boot.

Saturday was groomers with crust in the morning and soft in the afternoon after the sun came up. 

Coming off the lift the first time, the different rocker profile was very noticeable compared to my SL. After a few turns that feeling went away. This board holds a carve very well and seems to transition edge to edge slightly better than my SL. The profile of the Ripsaw also made it seem easier to play on with tail and nose presses even though it is stiffer. ( I don't get enough days on snow to be good at this anyway)

On Sunday I believe they reported 10" of fresh. I had a blast on this board in these conditions. It laid down tight carves with ease and I never had any problems with the nose dropping.

I had peer pressured a couple of my buddies into buying this board instead of the Libtech they looking at.

After riding this board, I am 100% sure I steered them the right direction.

Big Thanks to THE CHAIRMAN for letting me demo the board.


----------



## bshelford

*Sizing help!*

I've been reading this forum for a while now but haven't posted before. I usually wouldn't ask questions like this but I'm waffling between two different options. I currently ride a NS Heritage 162 w/ a waist width of 257cm. I have a size 11 boot and weigh 220. I'm 6'2" tall. I've come to the conclusion over the years (been snowboarding since '86) that I would not buy a board any narrower than 255 and really like the 257. Tried wide boards but don't need or like them much. When I say wide I'm talking 264+ ww. I'm considering a Ripsaw 162 (257ww) or the 157x (260ww). I'm not sure I want another longer board since I have the Heritage. The sidecut on the 157 is much tighter than on the 162 so it should turn much tighter/quicker which I like. Has anyone ridden a 162? It seems like almost no one stocked that size but I can still get them here and there. The 157 would be fun but wondering if it won't be enough board. It's been a while since I've ridden anything shorter than a 159/160. I'm a pretty aggressive charger and like to lay out the carves. No rails or boxes for me. I like the big kickers in the park but that's about it. Love centered stance boards though and want to give this thing a shot as it seems like it would fit my riding style. Any insight is appreciated. Maybe I'm answering my own question here but I'd like to hear some others opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## deagol

I am testing a 159 Ripsaw right now, don't know the width off the top of my head. I definitely feel the width and how it affects edge to edge speed. This board is wider for it's length than what I am used to and I feel slower edge-to-edge. Based on what you said about carving, I would opt for the 162 (257ww)

Edit: here is a link to my review, FWIW


----------

